# Random Disconnects and Frequent Ping Spikes??



## angelkiller (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, as the title says, I'm getting random disconnects and very frequent ping spikes during games. The disconnects seem to happen after the computer has been on for a while. I'll leave my computer on at night seeding some files and the next morning nothing I won't be able to access the internet. A simple restart fixes this though. To make sure it wasn't just my computer, I got set up a backup computer running Win7 RC right next to my main one and it works fine. 

Also, during games (BF2) I get a very high average ping as well as frequent ping spikes. My average ping will jump from 30ms like it should to around 300ms. Then sometimes, it'll spike to 600ms or something then it'll go back down to something near 300. I know this is isolated to this computer, because I got BF2 running on the backup computer and went to the same server and its ping was like 30ms, while my main computer was like 300ms. Both of these computers are plugged into the same switch, which connects to a router.

I've also checked the background processes. Everything that isn't necessary to game with was killed. So the only thing that would access the internet would be the game. Still had the same issues.

Just for fun, I even threw another NIC that I had laying around. SAME ISSUE. So that seems to eliminate the mobo's integrated NIC as the issue.

I don't know where the problem lies. It's frustrating because this ultra fast watercooled quad core machine can't get a decent ping while this other Pentium D machine plays fine.  Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

Try a new cable or different port on the switch yet?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 11, 2009)

your modem is choking because of all those piretedz that you uploadz in your sleepy timez reboot the system cut the hardlines and rush the sploiter...



basically reboot the router and modem and your pc


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> your modem is choking because of all those piretedz that you uploadz in your sleepy timez reboot the system cut the hardlines and rush the sploiter...
> 
> 
> 
> basically reboot the router and modem and your pc



I thought that too, but that wouldn't let the other computer access the internet either.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2009)

I was thinking the same.  Maybe so many open connections that is killing the connection.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I thought that too, but that wouldn't let the other computer access the internet either.



untrue if his other systems arent using that much bandwidth then they should be fine the system thats having the trouble is the one he always uses and that he also uses to soak up all the internet. so naturally that system will experience the slowdowns.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> untrue if his other systems arent using that much bandwidth then they should be fine the system thats having the trouble is the one he always uses and that he also uses to soak up all the internet. so naturally that system will experience the slowdowns.



No, if his connections were choking his router/modem enough to warrant a full modem and router reboot, all systems on the same router or modem will experience problems, and lose their connection, as it's the router or modem that bombed. I fought with this for a long time on my old D-Link and Motorola Surfboard combo. If either one was overwhelmed, all networked PCs lost the internet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, if his connections were choking his router/modem enough to warrant a full modem and router reboot, all systems on the same router or modem will experience problems, and lose their connection, as it's the router or modem that bombed. I fought with this for a long time on my old D-Link and Motorola Surfboard combo. If either one was overwhelmed, all networked PCs lost the internet.



well im just basing it off of his connection timing out because he's doing too much not necissarily his router or modem mad f@#$ up. because if his connection was slow because he's hitting the router too hard he would notice it using those programs were as the others arent so they would act normal. but w/e idk lol im not even sure wtf is going on right now im multitasking hardcore right now so im not gonna lie loosing my train of thought a little so if im not making sense feel free to disregard.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so I did everything suggested and everthing is working now. I restarted the modem and router, switched ports on my switch, went back to the intergrated NIC and stoped torrenting. I don't know what caused the issue, but I suspect it was the modem or router. Weird because I've done heavy torrenting before without issues before, which is why I didn't suspect the router or modem. I even have the # of connections and bandwidth limited in utorrent so I can browse the internet while seeding without issues. Whatever the issue was, it's fixed now. Thanks


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 12, 2009)

Bad news. The same issue popped up again. I sat down at the computer in the morning (computer runs WCG 24/7) and nothing would load in Firefox nor Chrome. And just now, I got on BF2 again and had the same high ping issues and before. I restarted my computer and router. Same results.

Any ideas?? The backup computer plays BF2 fine...


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

Time for a clean install, perhaps?


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably. Hopefully, I have a new SSD on the way.  I'll reinstall then for sure.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Double check to make sure your ports were open, there was not network monitoring software on, and I found that turning off pre-rendered frames helps with ping and disconnects a lot.  Pre-rendered frames is normally set at 3, turn it off if possible (0 frames), or 1 if it has to be on for some reason.


----------

